# Configuracion conversion serial a USB



## Maxtor (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola. Alguien tiene idea de como hacer para convertir un conector  serial y poder configurarlo para que pueda ser usado por el USB. esta aplicacion seria para un cable celular por ejemplo.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 15, 2006)

En:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/products/ftdi/ftdi_chips.asp

están los distintos modelos de chips FTDI para convertir USB/*.


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 15, 2006)

Gracias !


----------



## ELCHAVO (Nov 15, 2006)

ya venden cables que hacen esa conversion. solo hay que conectarlos.

a no ser que quieras hacerlo tu mismo.
chao


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 22, 2006)

Gracias, pero probe esos cables y no sirvieron para nada. preferiria hacer algo yo, y que definitivamente me de cuenta que tiene una logica creible


----------

